#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Нюанс

## Ersh

*Нюанс* - Происходит от франц. nuance «нюанс, оттенок», из гл. nuer «оттенять», далее от nue «облако, туча», из галло-ром. *nuba, восходит к лат. nubes «облако, туча»; из праиндоевр. *sneudh- «туман». Использованы материалы Online Etymology Dictionary Дугласа Харпера
неправильно - "ньюанс"

----------

Буль (02.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2011)

----------


## Буль

Спасибо, буду знать! Писал правильно чисто автоматически, не зная происхождения слова!

----------

